
Social Status and the Malleability of Personality - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/07/social-status-and-the-malleability-of-personality/
======
hugh3
_I recall one study in which students who tested as “dumb” were placed into
gifted classrooms, and students who tested as “smart” were placed into
remedial classes; the teachers were none the wiser and had no resume to assume
that something was afoot. After a year of teaching, “dumb” students tested
“smart” and “smart” students tested “dumb”._

Anyone know whether this study actually exists? It sounds rather unethical;
how did they get permission to do it? If it took place in the US I'm sure
you'd have a pretty big lawsuit on your hands.

~~~
angelbob
I read about at least one study (different description, illustrating the same
principle) where they gave a set of teachers a list of students' names with
numbers next to them. Apparently it was implied (or just not stated, which
would be similar here) that the numbers were test scores or IQs. Sure enough,
there was a strong correlation between the number by the student's name and
how well s/he tested after a year.

The numbers were random, of course. Specifically, they were locker numbers.

~~~
klipt
Locker numbers aren't entirely randoom - while it seems unlikely there'd be a
correlation, I'm surprised they didn't just use real random numbers to rule
that out.

Maybe walking further between classes makes people more likely to be late and
less prepared to pay attention?

------
GFischer
There was some very interesting discussion about status here previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=937541>

I particularly liked nazgulnarsil's post which linked to:

<http://greenlightwiki.com/improv/Status>

which was subsequently posted

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1042624>

and also referenced in the article

(would be nice if HN had some way to link ongoing discussion on subjects - I'm
not a huge fan of tags but it could apply here)

------
vikas5678
What really got my attention was that working out increases dopamine levels,
and dopamine levels have a direct effect on social status:
[http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=11...](http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=113049)

------
iamwil
"A healthy concept of self-esteem will allow you to switch between high-status
and low-status roles as necessary; insecurity should not prevent you from
taking on a high or low-status role, whether in the theater or real life.
Well, according to the Bard, they’re the same thing."

I assume he's talking about Shakespeare? To what is he referring?

~~~
GFischer
"All the world's a stage, and all the men and women merely players: they have
their exits and their entrances; and one man in his time plays many parts, his
acts being seven ages. "

William Shakespeare

Full reference here:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_the_world%27s_a_stage>

------
Ardit20
Might it not be more correct to suggest that statues corresponds to some inate
ability rather than believe in some probably unrealistic hypothesis that
statues is merely acting? The latter seems to appeal more to such ideals as
individuals have unlimited power, so much so that they can rise from a low
statues to a high statues by no real effort to change the external world but
merely their internal psychological perception.

It is very much ridiculous I suspect. Especially as he begins with a
description of personality where he makes it very clear that the traits are
not internal but rather respond to external circumstances. I suspect however
even here that there are some innate traits which differentiate in some level
ones response to a circumstance from another's.

I understand that the article seemed to be reviewing a book or a theatre play,
but that seems to be only the springboard as the content focuses more on
explaining some very complex phenomena. Needles to say, the article is merely
opinions and as such should probably not have been written at all. We live in
a scientific age. We all have opinions, but very little of us have facts or
the willingness to synthesise facts into a meaningful whole.

